

The Five Megabyte Web Developer - benatkin
http://benatkin.com/2011/11/27/the-five-megabyte-web-developer/

======
phamilton
VPS's should offer framework specific images. A quick provision will get you
Passenger/Apache/Capistrano.

At that point you basically have a Heroku-like setup up and running.

While trivial to set up yourself, it is just as trivial for the hosting
company to offer the snapshot for most major frameworks.

